# 2006 Sentra Inner Tie Rod End



## blueraven (Oct 18, 2014)

I am trying to take off the inner tie rod end and there is no nut to turn on it. There is nothing to hold on to or turn. How do I get it off and the new one on?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are usually two flats on the inner tie rod joint that allow one to use an inner tie rod tool to loosen and install the tie rod from the rack and pinion. If there are no flats, I usually use a pipe wrench or large channel locks, and even in some cases, jolt the inner tie rod looses using an air chisel to turn it counter-clockwise.


----------

